# Clinton Warns Syria Against Us of Chemical Weapons



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Dec 3, 2012)

So what happens if Assad does use chemical weapons against his own people?

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/04/w...syria-chemical-weapons.html?pagewanted=1&_r=0


----------



## 104TN (Dec 3, 2012)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> So what happens if Assad does use chemical weapons against his own people?


 
For starters the RIF becomes less of an issue. :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 3, 2012)

Employment of chemical weapons gives political top cover for whoever wants to, to go kinetic all over Syria's ass. *Responsibility to protect *will kick in, and all those* Patriots we want to send to Turkey* for "missile defense," you know what else they're really good at? *Shooting down jet aircraft*. Say hello to Mr. No-Fly Zone.

Frankly, I'm far less concerned about Assad using chem against his own people than I am about that stuff getting into the hands of someone who will use it against Americans or our allies. IMO it would be better to go ahead and destroy all of it, wherever it is right now, whoever is controlling it. Why wait until he gasses a thousand people, or one of the jihadis over there gets his paws on it? I call this the, "nuke the site from orbit, it's the only way to be sure" approach.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 3, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Employment of chemical weapons gives political top cover for whoever wants to, to go kinetic all over Syria's ass. *Responsibility to protect *will kick in, and all those* Patriots we want to send to Turkey* for "missile defense," you know else they're really good at? *Shooting down jet aircraft*. Say hello to Mr. No-Fly Zone.
> 
> Frankly, I'm far less concerned about Assad using chem against his own people than I am about that stuff getting into the hands of someone who will use it against Americans or our allies. IMO it would be better to go ahead and destroy all of it, wherever it is right now, whoever is controlling it. Why wait until he gasses a thousand people, or one of the jihadis over there gets his paws on it? I call this the, "nuke the site from orbit, it's the only way to be sure" approach.


What he said; Think Bosnia and Kosovo.

We went in there to stop genocide (a.k.a ethnic cleansing).


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 5, 2012)

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...-into-bombs-military-awaits-assads-order?lite

Game on?



> The military has loaded the precursor chemicals for sarin, a deadly nerve gas, into aerial bombs that could be dropped onto the Syrian people from dozens of fighter-bombers, the officials said.
> As recently as Tuesday, officials had said there was as yet no evidence that the process of mixing the "precursor" chemicals had begun. But Wednesday, they said their worst fears had been confirmed: The nerve agents were locked and loaded inside the bombs.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 5, 2012)

I remember the last time we got involved in that part of the world because of a dictator and his chem weapons.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 5, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> I remember the last time we got involved in that part of the world because of a dictator and his chem weapons.


.....or to stop ethnic clensing


----------



## RetPara (Dec 6, 2012)

Sarin is a binary agent.  While it's possible for 'rookies' to get this right the first time, the complication of the weapon set up requires some prep time.  If this actually occurred over the weekend; the weapons would be ready by now.  A meeting has been called with Russian representative in some negotiations about Syria.   So I believe Cousin Bashir is going to get a very blunt note from his Russian patron' that if he uses gas...  the repercussions will be worse.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 6, 2012)

RetPara said:


> Sarin is a binary agent. While it's possible for 'rookies' to get this right the first time, the complication of the weapon set up requires some prep time. If this actually occurred over the weekend; the weapons would be ready by now. A meeting has been called with Russian representative in some negotiations about Syria. So I believe Cousin Bashir is going to get a very blunt note from his Russian patron' that if he uses gas... the repercussions will be worse.


Unless Putin approves, and I don't think that is beneath him.


----------



## Rampart (Dec 7, 2012)

I seriously doubt any threats, implied or otherwise, will affect the thinking of the Syrian leadership (if it deserves that title) in any meaningful way. They have already shown how much more important it is for them to hang onto power at any cost. This action of preparing Sarin munitions shows beyond doubt they don't give a rats arse about the country, the people or what any one else thinks. So what will stop them resorting to using gas (or any WMD) if they feel the need?.

Taking out Assad won't work as the next in line will be just as bad. And that continues down the line.

As long as Iran actively supports the regime and Russia/ China give at least some semblance of support the situation will continue. Better to step in now without any Political fettering of the troops and clean the place up properly. That means Iran, Jordan, Lebanon (I am yet to be convinced that Saudi Arabia is not playing both sides of the fence as well....) as well as Syria. It is just like exterminating a major rats nest, you can not afford to allow any to escape. If you do the problem just comes back again in short order.

Sadly, I do not see there being sufficient political will for the job to be done right.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 7, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Unless Putin approves, and I don't think that is beneath him.


 
Seriously? Putin might be a corrupt and egotistical dick but he's not stupid you know.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 7, 2012)

What kinds of problems might there be if those weapons are destroyed on the ground (as in bombed)?  My sense is that since Sarin is a non-persistent, heavier-than-air agent, there might be some local contamination but no danger of like a big downwind danger area.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 7, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Seriously? Putin might be a corrupt and egotistical dick but he's not stupid you know.


Ya, seriously.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, qualify it, would you.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's what I don't understand, Assad is a rational actor, him being in power is in our grand strategic interests.  So why are we aiding the rebels?  And two why aren't we helping him?


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 9, 2012)

I think we're siding with the rebels because we know how this is going to end up, whether we get involved or not.  Better to get involved now so as to have some level of influence on what happens later.

As far as Assad goes, he was never our friend in the first place, and we definitely can't be seen as aiding a guy who is one of the major enemies of one of our main allies in the region, who cooperated with Saddam Hussein's regime before, during, and after our involvement in Iraq, and who regularly (according to the press) murders his own people.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 9, 2012)

I understand he has never been our friend, but he has been a rational actor in the region.  We supported the Rebels in Libya and look what happened there.  In Syria you have a myriad of groups many of which are terrorist groups and others that have close ties to others. I'd rather not get involved at all because the chance of Syria becoming an irrational actor in the region is much higher than if Assad was able to maintain power without any interference from the West.  Also it's wasting our money.


----------



## AWP (Apr 25, 2013)

So, if this is a game changer or line that can't be crossed according to the president...

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/25/world/meast/syria-civil-war/index.html?hpt=hp_t3



> *(CNN)* -- The United States has evidence that the chemical weapon sarin has been used in Syria on a small scale, Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel said Thursday.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 25, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> So, if this is a game changer or line that can't be crossed according to the president...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/25/world/meast/syria-civil-war/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


Guess he has the justification for that TF in Jordan now.


----------



## Blizzard (May 4, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> So, if this is a game changer or line that can't be crossed according to the president...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/25/world/meast/syria-civil-war/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


I believe this now means Mr. Kerry will send Assad a strongly worded letter. They may even go so far as to have it read at the UN.


----------

